# Vintage Mercedes Benz Sport Cruiser Bike



## BreezyRider

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202144679134


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=202144679134


----------



## vincev

Asian made ??


----------



## fordmike65

Vintage?


----------



## barneyguey

fordmike65 said:


> Vintage?



Antique!


----------



## Jeff54

http://www.amp-research.com/company/history/

*MOUNTAIN BIKES*
In the 1990s, Leitner turned his attention to innovating in the mountain-bike world, creating the now-legendary AMP Research full-suspension bikes. Characterized by Leitner’s revolutionary four-bar articulating front fork, energy-saving Horst-link rear suspension and the first cable/hydraulic bicycle front disc brake, these ultra-light, all-aluminum bicycles set the standard for mountain-bike technology. AMP Research also produced similar Mercedes-Benz bicycles, which were marketed through Mercedes-Benz dealerships in the United States and Europe. Leitner licensed the Horst-link technology and later sold the patents rights to Specialized Bicycles which is the design foundation of their FSR full-suspension mountain bikes.
AMP Research Mountain Bikes

*

*


----------



## Dan the bike man

No thanks


----------



## fattyre

Weird version.  Never saw one of these frames. You know someone paid big bucks for that at the dealership when it was new.

Our local Police department has the more common Mercedes Benz AMP with a Police sticker on it.  Funny to see the non cyclist type with a belt full of the typical gadgets riding around the the annual village party with the seat about 8 inches higher than the bars and their knuckles practically dragging on the ground.  90's MTB geometry isn't anywhere close to what you'd need for that purpose.  I think they only use that bike once a year.  It's in pristine condition.


----------

